# Practicing with handgun



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I've never been a pistol shooter. In my earlier years I was only a shotgun shooter, both hunting and trap. When I stared to slow down I took up deer hunting and bought a rifle. I picked up a S&W 586 nickel plated 357 several years ago. 

This winter I decided to learn how to hit something with it. I belong to the local gun club, joined for trap, but they have a 50 foot indoor pistol range. On Wednesday night they have open pistol shooting and some sort of NRA sanctioned league. They shoot timed fire, rapid fire, and slow fire. I just shoot with them on slow fire but I shoot 24 rounds while they are shooting 10.

Last night I put all 24 rounds on the paper. Not great but a first for me and it shows progress. Now if I could just move the group right several inches ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

first thing first whats your dominant eye ? 

watch this video he explains it faster than I can type [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK0f-vZJTPw[/ame]

dry fire training is your friend you need trigger time , trigger time does not all have to come at the price of ammo. 

put a small target up the target when you look at it should be about the same width as the front sight generally about a 1 inch square at 10-15 feet , make sure your gun is unloaded , now take your stance , get your grip, look at the target, raise your gun check sight alignment , if it isn't strait , change your grip and recheck till it is.

raise your gun looking at the front sight put the target square on the front sight if you had a round target it should look like a round pumpkin sitting on a fence post. keep as steady as you can and squeeze through the tigger.

the center of the pad of your trigger finger should align with the center of the trigger.
there should be a slight gap between the fat part of your trigger finger and the grip so that as that finger moves it isn't contacting the grip.

next exerciser you don't even need the gun for this one hold your hand like your gripping the pistol , now move only your trigger finger back and forth fist start watching the hand , if your other fingers move concentrate on moving only the trigger finger 
when you squeeze the trigger Only the trigger finger moves , if anything else moves you move the gun, repeat this a few times a day till you can keep everything still , now work on doing it while your not looking at the hand. when your comfortable pick up the pace move it faster but still smooth back and forth like your pulling and releasing the trigger . now do it with your arm extended 

when you have this down, back to dry fire training , stance , grip , look at the target raise the empty gun to the between your eye and the target squeeze.
watch that your not pushing off target before the the hammer drops.

you can get the equivalent hundreds of rounds of experience without having fired a shot 

when you are confident that you are still on target after the hammer drops then go to the range and try in live fire , I bet it improves greatly.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can save a few bucks practicing with Paraffin bullets and some 209 primers.

You can buy the paraffin bullets or make your own. I even saw a u tube some time ago on how to do it. Years ago I bought some used old handy man books and there was a thing in one in the gun cabinet section on making them for a 38 special even back then. Shot them in your basement.


 Al


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you shooting 357s or 38s? Try to find the lightest 38s you can, master them, then work up to +p, then finally 357. Are you shooting double action or single action?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

A 357 case with a 158 grain cast lead semi wad cutter and 4 grains of American select. I use a 357 case because a 38 case leaves a little gap in the chamber that fills up with lead eventually. Then a 357 won't go all the way in. With 4 gr. of AS it is a pretty light load.

I am trying for accuracy, not speed so I cock the hammer manually for each shot. Trigger pull is about 3 pounds that way.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The 586 has adjustable sights....just give the rear sight a little tweak.

be


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

brownegg said:


> The 586 has adjustable sights....just give the rear sight a little tweak.
> 
> be



But only after verifying that the sights are actually off by shooting the gun from a very well supported rested position. It is more likely a grip issue...


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

If shots are all being grouped off target the same....tweak the sight...and grip the same comfortable way...results are usually positive, and on target.

be


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

factory loads or reloads
if reloads what diameter are the SWC sized to
each chamber on a revolver are a little different 
my S&W 25 has 1 chamber that throws the round out about 4'' :huh:
other wise 1.5-2'' is the norm :nanner:

Doc.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Reload bullets are .358. 

Right handed. 

I moved the rear sight but didn't go shooting yesterday. I go to town Wednesday to do my shopping. Been going later in the day and shooting when the gun club opens at 5:00. Yesterday I went in the morning because I wanted to score half price Valentines candy. LOL


----------

